# A3 is a "chick" car



## dsackman (Jan 15, 2006)

What is this all about? Forbes recently did a survey and the A3 came back as the second most popular car with women. I agree that my wife absoluely loves the car and I applaud her good taste, but I never would have thought it was a general trend.















http://autos.yahoo.com/article...Women/
Top 10 Luxury Cars Driven by Women
2. Audi A3
Primary driver: 53.41% female
Total respondents: 8,040*
This entry-level Audi nails the practicality/luxury combo: Four doors and a rear hatch make it practical, while the slick, organic form and well-crafted interior keep it sophisticated. It's small and nimble with a gutsy turbocharged, four-cylinder or potent V6 to keep the adrenaline up.


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (dsackman)*

Does that mean that the A3 is the new...


----------



## subypsych (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (Golgo-13)*

uh..
unfortunately I think it has the opposite connotaion :lol:


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (dsackman)*

hmmm, interresting... Maybe Audi's alltogether are *****Wagons... The A6 made #6 is this Ranking. Would have not guessed this


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (dsackman)*

At some point you stop caring about fluff articles like this. I had a MkIV Jetta and that was considered a chick car to. I get nothing but mad compliments from men and women on how good the car looks with a few appearance mods. the upside to being a 'chick car' is most girls really do like your car







How bad do you feel for guys who drive mustang GTs when the V6 mustang has become the girliest car around and most people can't tell the difference.


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (Dietmar)*

Feel good about this... we're man anough to deal with this... Would feel bad for myself if I'd have the urge to get a Mustang GT or some Escalade with 22" chrome wheels. At that point I should just walk on the next bridge and jump....


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

chicks dig it
i drive it
chicks dig me drivin it
period.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

i could say the same.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (dsackman)*

If I had a nickel for everytime a chick said 'what a cute car!', I'd have an RS4


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (skotti)*

i'd have an R8


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (dsackman)*

It is probably more bi than just a chick car like the Miata. All in all, not bad to have a car chicks like


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (dsackman)*

Well if you read the numbers its barely 0ver 50%, not really a chic car,
I bet the VW Cabrio and Beetle Convertible are more like 75% , now thats chic car #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (angryrican66)*

You can call me Cindy, if I get to drive an A3 every day.


_Modified by Hesaputz at 8:27 PM 4/21/2007_


----------



## LovesFionA3 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (Hesaputz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WWOOOO for girls driving A3's....It just shows we know what we are looking for in a great car and also have GREAt taste!!


----------



## gti luver (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (LovesFionA3)*

I almost got one for my wife, but then the 4dr gti surfaced so I got her what I want.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

brought mmy A3 to the audi gtg in san leonardo meet few weeks ago. chix were like OMG that car soo cute!! aww cute car!!
dats right homie my car is cute i aint trippin


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

Different strokes... so to speak.
Date: the woman first sees my car, and says "Cute car, I like Blue!" _(I kid you not.)_ 
Dude with a Jaguar asks me how much torque the turbo engine puts out. My buddy with a 350Z asks how it handles and gets car envy at the quality of the interior.
I figure good attention is good. That a woman likes it, or that a guy likes it is fine. 
And some bad attention is fine too. That Hummer drivers or heartland 'buy American' fans don't like it is fine too. Important thing is that I like it. 15K miles, so far so good.
























_Modified by KnockKnock at 8:52 PM 4/21/2007_


----------



## supa_lava (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (dsackman)*

Since this figure is an estimate based on a telephone survey, there is definitely going to be a sampling error. Given that the sales volume of the A3 is miniscule, relatively speaking, the sampling error will be larger than the error for cars with many more copies on the road--like the Z4, which has been sold in the US nearly four years longer. 
Of the 15K participants interviewed, how many could have possibly owned an A3, since they were ostensibly selected at random? At the time of the survey in 2006, at best 13K A3s had been sold in the US, and of those, how many had an MSRP of greater than $30K? In contrast, the Z4 had sales of about 56K by the end of 2006, making it. . .wait for it. . .over 4 times more likely that any given survey respondent drove a Z4. Which projection of gender breakdown by model do you suppose was more accurate?
Since my memory of statistics is clouded by ten years of trying my best to apply such book learning to practical matters, like poker, I can't really speculate as to how many A3 owners were actually interviewed. But if someone were to throw out a number, such as "50," I'd definitely wager on the under. 
On a final note, the A3 actually ranked 2nd in the survey, not 3rd, according to the Forbes "chick car" slideshow.


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (supa_lava)*

Attractive women like the A3 because it's curvy, sleek, somewhat aggressive, artfully designed, it has balls and just the right size, not too big or too small























"......A3, *****magnet comes standard....." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










On a personal note I only know one woman who doesn't like A3's, she is more like a man with tits and vgina though.....












_Modified by Tommy1finger at 9:27 AM 4-22-2007_


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (dsackman)*

All of my lady friends like it, so I'm fine with it being a "chick car". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

And the problem with the A3 being known as a chick car is?


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (barklesswonders)*

Let's table the "chick car" discussion for a moment - I just have to know; is a barklesswonder a Basenji, a tree I don't know about, or a woman who doesn't complain?


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_ I just have to know; is a barklesswonder a Basenji

"barklesswonders" is how we describe our basenjis -- for barkless dogs, some can make an incredible amount of noise.







(ie, the males howling at 5 am when the females are in season)

_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_ or a woman who doesn't complain?

Be careful of dogs, or women, that don't bark -- means the bite is harder!


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (barklesswonders)*



barklesswonders
Be careful of dogs said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/rolleyes.gif[/IMG]


So true.
As to the chick car thing, the survey indicates that respondants view the A3 as stylish, practical, elegant, fun, and a subtle indicator of good taste. All it lacks is strutting, blinging machismo.
My take exactly.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (Hesaputz)*

honestly I do not like the 4door A3s. I mean there is one out there that looks decent but I am a bigger fan of the lines on the 2 door version.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (Shawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn* »_honestly I do not like the 4door A3s. I mean there is one out there that looks decent but I am a bigger fan of the lines on the 2 door version. 

That's very nice, but in the context of the U.S. and an American publication, wanting a 2-dr is like talking about only dating a supermodel. We've got our own little realities to deal with.







(i'm just puffing smoke.. or bourbon as the case may be)


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (KnockKnock)*

meh just stating my opinion









4door a3 chick car
2door a3 not soo much but close


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i cant escape this topic... when i got my a4 the first thing my gf said aww its so cute.....i was furious wen i heard that. i cant imagine what im gunna hear now with an a3. am i alone when i say i hate it wen ppl call my car cute.


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*There Are Worse Things Than Women Saying Your Car is Cute*

Like:
"I wouldnt be caught dead in that"
"You expect to ride in that"
"What a hunk o junk"
"Its ugly"
You get the idea. Hey cute car could potentially = cute girl = naked girl







.
Here in NJ the woen are not impressed by BMW,Mercedes,Porsche, Lexus, Infiniti, Ferrari and others. I have been down at the Jersey shore and bright yellow Lamborghinis barely get a passing glance from bikini clad women.
On the other hand I have a friend who is far from gay and has a Beetle convertible and the women are drawn to the car like bees to honey. Same with another guy who has a Mini Cooper.
Like I said there are worse things than being cute


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: A3 is a "chick" car (dsackman)*

I dunno, my girlfriend thought the A3 was very mean and aggressive-looking, and didn't like it at first. She thought the GTI was much cuter and more playful in appearance.
Overall, I don't really give a damn. The last car I owned was mostly driven by middle-aged women.
Matt


----------



## dhltal (May 25, 2006)

Not a big deal. The car serves its purpose as my daily driver and my fiance loves the car. That's all that matters.
I get plenty of compliments from girls and guys alike, so not a big deal to me.
I ready on some article that 3-series' were the #1 car for gay guys. Go figure. Plenty of guys still have and buy the car. These articles are meaningless.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

4door A3 - beautiful lights
2door A3 - ugly ass lights. Might as well be a Honda Civic hatchback.


----------

